# 32 CBG Recruiting



## Recruiter (28 Nov 2006)

Hello,
I'm new to this site, so please excuse me if I'm breaking any rules; but,  I thought this would be a good place to help out anyone looking to join.  
I'm the Recruiter for The Toronto Scottish Regiment (Queen Elizabeth, The Queen Mother's Own).  I also work closely with the Brigade Recruiter for Fort York Armouries, and the Recruiter for The Royal Regiment of Canada, as well the Recruiters for The Queen's York Rangers.  We now have a combined Recruiting Cell for Fort York.  In fact the whole Brigade has gone to a centralized, "Brigade" way of Recruiting.  I can put anyone in touch with any of the Reserve Recruiters in the Brigade, and in fact I'd like to post the numbers to the Recruiters of the Brigade on the List that's been floating around once the new Brigade Recruiting numbers have been sorted out.  
Anyway,
I'd like to help in anyway I can.
I Recruit Infanteers in Toronto and in Mississauga, and can help with other trades as needed, or help with general information as needed.
Thanks,
I am:
MCpl Jack Zois
Recruiter
The Toronto Scottish Regiment (Queen Elizabeth, The Queen Mothers Own)
*416-200-ARMY*


----------



## MattP (20 Feb 2007)

Good Afternoon everyone, 

I'm new to this site, and I would first off like to say thanks to everyone for the topnotch information and help you guys have provided! I've been reading these boards for quite a while, and it's always great when I have a question to just bring up the recruiting forum and have a quick look around. 

I used the search function to bring up anything specific to 32 CBG, and I have a few questions...

Firsty, I applied with 7th Toronto RCA back in Nov of 2006. Ive completed my CFAT, Interview and Medical (Finishing the last on January 24th). I was told to wait roughly three weeks before expecting a call, and if I hadn't received a call, to call CFRC Toronto. I made a call a little over a week ago, and was told all my paperwork etc... was a go, and now to wait a for a call from the regiment specifically. I was told by the CFRC that I should be called within a week. 

Its been a little over a week and I was wondering, should I contact the CFRC or the regiment? or perhaps even go down and talk to them specifically on a parade night? I don't want to bother anyone, or seem like a nuisance, I'm just a little curious.

I realize Recruiter, that you are with the Toronto Scottish Regiment, but perhaps you could help shed some light on this?

Thanks in advance
MattP


----------



## tree hugger (20 Feb 2007)

7 Tor is at MPA.  I believe their training night is Monday.  If you haven't already been down to see them in action, I'd go and find the recruiter at the same time.


----------



## MattP (20 Feb 2007)

Hey, thanks for the reply

I was at Moss Park a while back, before I began my process. Really nice, helpful NCO's down there, seemed like a great bunch of people. They helped me get my application in and filled out correctly. Ive only spoken in person to a few of there MBdrs, Sgts and a MWO. I think 

I'll go down and see them Monday.

Thanks a lot
MattP


----------



## tree hugger (21 Feb 2007)

A couple of don'ts:

don't wear a baseball hat, or sunglasses on your head
don't wear jeans
don't walk around with hands in pockets
don't slouch

A couple of do's:

shave
ask good questions
mind your manners

-th


----------



## tree hugger (21 Feb 2007)

...and do speak up.

 ;D


----------



## MattP (21 Feb 2007)

Will do, thanks for the good advice.


----------



## MattP (27 Feb 2007)

Hey guys,

I went down to Moss Park tonight and spoke with the recruiter. I filled out some more paperwork and was sworn in! I start Monday. I just want to say thanks again to everyone on these boards for the great info you have provided.

MattP


----------



## villecour (27 Feb 2007)

Well done, keep at it and you will soon find out it is just a new beginning and totally yours to make the best of it.


----------



## tree hugger (27 Feb 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## MattP (27 Feb 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Recruiter (28 Mar 2007)

Guess who's moving to Calgary?  Yea,  me.  Big changes coming soon.
Anyone know if Calgary is in need of Recruiters?
Thanks in Advance.
Jack.


----------



## jeves_Calgary (13 Sep 2008)

Thanks again MCpl Zois,

Looking forward to serving with you at KOCR...thanks for chatting with me regarding armored Recce I think you helped me make one of the best decisions in my life.

Regards,

Jordan Eves.
PS.I came by the Armories around 9:30am watched some Gas drills,and Weapons drills. could not find you.


----------



## Recruiter (14 Sep 2008)

jeves_Calgary said:
			
		

> Thanks again MCpl Zois,
> 
> Looking forward to serving with you at KOCR...thanks for chatting with me regarding armored Recce I think you helped me make one of the best decisions in my life.
> 
> ...



No Worries.  I Would have liked to speak to you and introduce you to some of they guys.  Let me know if you need anything.
Cheers!


----------

